# Tempo fresco no Alentejo



## Vince (11 Jun 2007 às 18:38)

Hoje muitos de vós terão oportunidade de ver uma reportagem bastante curiosa nos noticiários da SIC. A reportagem chama-se "*Tempo fresco no Alentejo*".

*Video aqui:*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Alguns de vós, que me conhecem melhor, sabem que sou um "Warmer", embora moderado e discreto. Acredito no aquecimento global, tenho dúvidas, muitas!, sobre as causas antropogênicas. 

Mas apesar de ser um "Warmer",mderado, já por diversas vezes critiquei o aproveitamento politico e mediático do aquecimento global. E tenho tido sempre um enorme respeito pelo trabalho de milhares de cientistas nesta área, outra coisa não poderia fazer, dado que na verdade nesta matéria sou um perfeito anormal, quem sou eu para pôr em causa o trabalho de milhares de cientistas competentes, que um pouco por todo o mundo recolhem os dados para o IPCC.

Ora hoje, em plena SIC, tivemos a oportunidade de ver uma reportagem interessante, duma série de pessoas no Alentejo a queixarem-se das temperaturas baixas. Como todos nós sabemos, não é por termos agora temperaturas mais baixas que se pode dizer o que quer que seja. O aquecimento global é um fenónomo global, não são as micro-realidades que desmentem ou confirmam esse facto. E um "cooler", aproveitar-se deste assunto, ou seja, temperaturas amenas em Portugal, seria ainda mais ridiculo....

Mas o que achei especialmente interessante nesta reportagem, foi o facto do aparecimento do "Zé Manel da Tasca" falar no aquecimento global. E isso foi uma das coisas que eu sempre achei que seria inevitável. Várias vezes disse que a paranoia do aquecimento global teria terriveis consequências nas populações, enquanto fenónomo mediático e exagerado. Haveria depois um enorme custo a pagar por todo esse exagero. E hoje o "Zé Manel" anda por aí a gozar com o aquecimento global... mesmo que ele eventualmente possa ser real ...

E essa factura pelos vistos já chegou. Como hoje vimos nesta reportagem. 
Façam o favor de enviar a respectiva factura ao Al-Gore e restantes associados do exagero. O aquecimento global pode ser real, e eu acredito que seja, mas cada dia que passa as populações desprezam cada vez mais tal assunto, sobretudo por causa de exageros e aproveitamentos politicos.


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 23:12)

Confunde-se a evolução do tempo com base em modelos de evolução actual de frentes, anticiclones; com as médias climáticas em grande parte (mas não só) tendo como base a média 1961-1990 (se bem que acho que deveria ser actualizada para 1971-2000).

Mas nestas situações os jornalistas fazem as questões de forma nada isenta e a procurarem a resposta que querem ouvir, ou seja esticar a conversa para o Aquecimento Global. Fica sempre bem numa reportagem ouvir o povo a reclamar, do que percebe e do que não percebe...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2007 às 00:01)

Muito bem   E já agora é preciso dizer que as temperaturas médias diárias no Alentejo têm sido superiores a 20 ºC e os valores máximos quase sempre entre os 30 ºC e os 35 ºC (algo que não se diz na notícia).  
Para mim também se trata de uma notícia feita de forma não isenta e indo de encontro à resposta esperada.



Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas nestas situações os jornalistas fazem as questões de forma nada isenta e a procurarem a resposta que querem ouvir, ou seja esticar a conversa para o Aquecimento Global. Fica sempre bem numa reportagem ouvir o povo a reclamar, do que percebe e do que não percebe...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2007 às 00:17)

Evolução das temperaturas mínimas em Évora durante alguns dias de Junho

*1997*







*2007*






Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2007 às 09:21)

1997 foi muito provavelmente o último ano com uma anomalia negativa no mês de Junho. Depois disso tem sido sempre bem acima dos valores normais, particularmente os últimos 4 anos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2007 às 16:14)

Na SIC também disseram que estiveram 35 ºC em Évora na semana passada ?  

*Evolução das temperaturas máximas e mínimas em Évora*






Fonte da Imagem: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2007 às 22:33)

Segundo o weatheronline.co.uk, até hoje tanto Beja como Évora estão com uma anomalia positiva (fraca) neste mês de Junho, ou seja, está a ser um mês dentro do normal. mas fora isso, comparando com anos anteriores, este mês tem sido bem fresco e assim vai continuar.


----------

